# Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!​*
Kaum ein Angler hat ja die Möglichkeit, wirklich mal Verbandsrepräsentanten (ob aus Angler-, Jagd- oder auch Naturschutzverbänden), Politiker, Minister und Behördenvertreter live sprechen zu hören, wenn die über Angler und das Angeln sprechen.

Da ich (danke dafür nochmal!!) vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen  (http://www.av-nds.de/) bei der Mitgliederversammlung als Ehrengast eingeladen war und ein Grußwort halten durfte, habe ich aber trotzdem die Vidoekamera mitgenommen.

*Bericht zur Versammlung:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792

Wir präsentieren euch hier also aus den öffentlichen Grußworten und Statements von Verbandspräsis, Ministern, Politikern etc. einen Zusammenschnitt im Video .

Und die Aussagen der Redner sind teilweise pointiert, teilweise klar und direkt, teilweise eben, wie solche Aussagen manchmal sind....

Zum Thema DAFV genauso wie zum Thema Angelverbote, fehlgeleiteter Naturschutz und vieles mehr gabs aber sehr klare Ansagen...

Und ich habe gelobt! 
Verbände und Verbandler!!
Auch wenn mir das viele wohl nicht zugetraut hätten, wenns um Verbände geht - ein bisschen mahnen musste ich aber natürlich trotzdem.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass einige Zuschauer über manche Aussage erstaunt sein werden...

Lehrreich, interessant, informativ und unterhaltsam ist es aber allemal!!

*Ihr könnt also sehen:*
Glasklare Ansagen zum DAFV!

Endlich mal Gesichter live aus Politik und Verbänden!

Keine Schonung der Politik(er)

Aussagen pro Angler und Angeln!

Mich im Jacket!


[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]


Grußwort von  Holger Ortel, Präsident Deutscher Fischerei-Verband, ehemaliger Bundestagsabgeordneter, SPD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjNgh7OdrsE

Rede von Werner Klasing, Präsident Anglerverband Niedersachsen, Vorsitzender Bezirksfischereiverband für Ostfriesland e.V.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5R_1R0Q0vc

Rede von Heinz Pyka, Vizepräsident Anglerverband Niedersachsen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-EZSPpGRFY

Grußwort von Steffen Müller, 2. Vorsitzender des ausrichtenden Vereins: Angelsportverein Bad Lauterberg e.V
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpx7lRBhdSA

Grußwort von Dr. Gero Hocker, Landtagsabgeordneter Niedersachsen, FDP
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rVSYdJJ1TI

Grußwort von Helmut Dammann-Tamke, Präsident der Landesjägerschaft Niedersachsen, Landtagsabgeordneter , CDU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkbKEa5Qs9c

Grußwort von Harald Rohr, Vizepräsident des Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVwTLWs1H2A

Grußwort von Christian Meyer, Landwirtschaftsminister Niedersachsen, GRÜNE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od18kGckvyo

Grußwort von  Dr. Thomas Gans, Bürgermeister Bad Lauterberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnQrDypY47I

Vortrag von Thomas Klefoth, MSc. Fischereiwissenschaften, Verbandsbiologe des Anglerverband Niedersachsen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Felljls1wE


Grußwort von Thomas Finkbeiner, Chefredakteur Anglerboard
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3F4ZRABN40

Thomas  Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Im Video beim Zusammenschnitt finde ich am besten, als DFV-Präsi Holger Ortel zu Anglerverband-NDS Präsi Klasing zweimal meinte :
"*Werner, Du hast ja Zeit*.."....

So ab Minute 10.45

Klasings Gesichtsausdruck nennt  man dann, glaube ich, "entgleisend" ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Danke Thomas und Danke an den Anglerverband Nds für diese Einblicke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Immer gerne ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Wird Herr Ortel nun zur persona non grata im DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Wayne juckts?

Ich komm ja (sehr) gut mit ihm klar....
:q:q:q


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Thomas, 
 die Zusammenfassung erscheint mir wirklich gelungen.#6

 Anbei sollte man vielleicht bemerken das jeder Teilnehmer da mindestens einen Tag für opferte.
 Der Vorstand noch deutlich mehr.

 Für viele Menschen kaum vorstellbar, für Grußworte und Abstimmungen teilweise hunderte Km anzureisen.
 Aber durchaus auch nötig, man etwas erreichen möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Richtig, alleine bei mir 2 Tage und über 430 km einfache Strecke...

Macht man in so einem Fall dann aber auch gerne ..


----------



## Worscht (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Die Geschichte mit der Geografie: Da gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt. Und Herr Rohr kommt nun einmal aus Magdeburg. #6


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Danke Thomas für die Infos, bzw Videos. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*



Worscht schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit der Geografie: Da gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt. Und Herr Rohr kommt nun einmal aus Magdeburg. #6


Irgendeiner rutscht immer durch!!!!!!
DANKE!!

Geändert!

Und:
SORRY!!!!


Was mich wirklich noch besonders freut:
Die Jungs aus NDS haben unser Video bei sich auf der Seite eingebunden:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/527-mitgliederversammlung-2016-im-video.html


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Die Zusammenfassung hab ich sehr genossen, die einzelnen Reden werd ich mir noch interessiert anschauen.

Vorab möchte ich die ganze Aktion aber ausdrücklich loben:

- Natürlich sind dies 'nur' die Grußworte und der öffentliche Teil. Trotzdem ist es eine ganz neue Dimension an Transparenz, die ein LV sich hier leistet. 
Anstatt die übliche eigene (geschönte) Pressemeldung aus zu giessen, ein unabhängiges & kritisches Medium dazu einzuladen ist ein Wurf von dem sich alle anderen LVs eine große Scheibe abschneiden können.

- _"politische Zurückhaltung ablegen"_ (Vize H.Pyka)... aye... da zeigt sich, dass ein LV auch kämpfen will. Auch das sollten sich _alle_ anderen LVs als Beispiel nehmen.

- und Ortels Frage nach der _"demokratischen Legitimation des DAFVs"_ ist nicht nur eine klare Kampfansage an 'seinen' Spartenverband samt gescheiterter Präsidentin, 
sondern auch absolut richtig!


----------



## Perca3.0 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Super Job Thomas.

Weiter so! Ganz starkes Engagement.

Der Verband gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Danke Dir, Lob freut mich ja auch mal ;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Ich bin jetzt erst dazu gekommen, mir ein paar der Videos anzuschauen. Ich schlage vor, diese dem DAFV als Lehrfilme zur Aus- und Weiterbildung seiner Funktionäre zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Konkret möchte ich zum Grußwort von Thomas noch sagen:

Sehr gut gemacht. #6











( Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen: Deine Kehlkopfoperation war augenscheinlich ein Erfolg. Das hat sich fast wie Hochdeutsch angehört)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ( Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen: Deine Kehlkopfoperation war augenscheinlich ein Erfolg. Das hat sich fast wie Hochdeutsch angehört)


pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ( Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen: Deine Kehlkopfoperation war augenscheinlich ein Erfolg. Das hat sich fast wie Hochdeutsch angehört)


|muahah:


----------



## gründler (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Wenn er jetzt öfter hier bei uns rumturnt wird das auch bald was mit dem Kehlkopp,das färbt schnell ab


----------



## kreuzass (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Ich habe mir dein Grußwort zunächst durchgelesen und mir an der Passage "sturmfest und erdverwachsen" ersteinmal nichts weiter bei gedacht. Dann habe ich das Video gesehen und an der Stelle zu deiner erklärenden Ausführung dazu so dermaßen lachen müssen. Wäre fast in die Hose gegangen. #6

Danke, für den Einblick (in den öffentlichen Teil).


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Video: Angelpolitik - Hinter den  Kulissen!*

Danke - ja, manchmal hab ich so meine hellen Momente ;-)))


----------

